# biggest bass in blackwater and escambia youve caught or heard of



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

What is the biggest bass you have ever caught and/or heard of someone catch in Blackwater, Escambia, and Yellow Rivers?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont really fish the rivers but here is a 10+lb'er i caught in a pond,


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

7lbs in blackwater and 6lbs in perdido are the biggest ever put in my boat.
I heard of an 11lber that come out of yellow and seen pictures of a 10 out of blackwater


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Hopefully King Kevin and Black Bart ring in on this one. They always catch the big ones. 

KsB


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

a 5 in yellow, a 5 in blackwater, and only a 3 in escambia. I've seen a 12+ in Blackwater Bay explode on my partner's zoom fluke.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> I dont really fish the rivers but here is a 10+lb'er i caught in a pond,


I have a hard time buying 10 lbs on that one...mabe 6.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

I have caught two this year that went 5 lbs on escambia....and lost one a few weeks ago that was prolly 24 inches and 8 or better.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

ive caught one that had to be over 13 about two years ago in a pond, and pretty sure outta the same ones that PINKSNAPPER fishes! haha the bass had a 26in girth...and a taxidermist estimated him to be over 13 also but couldent make a replica mount


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

About 20 years ago someone from Milton caught a 13+ in Simpson River above the tree line. He had been fishing for this particular fish for several years after hooking and losing it earlier. I remember the article in the PNJ with pics.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Bbagwell said:


> I have a hard time buying 10 lbs on that one...mabe 6.


THANKS for your IMPUT, glad YOU WERE THERE.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

*Biggest bass*

King Kevin lives on Blackwater and has caught quite a few good fish from the river. I caught one 8 3/4 lbs. out of yellow river on a live shiner years ago.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> THANKS for your IMPUT, glad YOU WERE THERE.


haha....good point. nice fish.:watching:


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Biggest Bass*

I've caught many bass over the years in the rivers mentioned but none exceeded 5 lbs. You have to use some hefty gear to land a big bass in the places that I fished. I say 'fished' because I haven't been up there since my Paw-in-law died. He was the best.

I left a humongous one in an unnamed lake on the Escambia which was too big to handle. I know that it was over 10 lbs. C2


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I caught a 7 1/2 lber in Yellow River around the Holt area back in 05'. Have heard of bigger but never seen one. Know people who have landed many 5-6 lbers though...


----------



## tabasco40 (May 25, 2008)

i saw 2 big bass in blackwater last week if that counts...


----------

